# Recent performance of Giselle



## Haydn man

My wife recently went to see a performance of Giselle from the Royal Opera House with Carlos Acosta and Natalia Osipova in the lead roles. This was streamed to our local Odeon cinema, which seems to be very popular 
She enjoyed the performance overall especially the second half and thought the dancing of Natalia Osipova was excellent
Anyone else out there seen this?


----------



## Marschallin Blair

No, but I wish I had. ;D


----------



## sharik

Haydn man said:


> Carlos Acosta


his too short of hight for ballet dance, looks like a dwarf.


----------



## Haydn man

She says he is a short man and his main job was to lift Osipova!
Appears he did this very well


----------



## hreichgott

Acosta and Osipova, that's such a dream cast  I'm jealous!


----------



## sharik

hreichgott said:


> I'm jealous!


that sounds like her husband -


----------



## sharik

just watched this one Giselle production - it's appalling, so mediocre, and the dancers with limbs lke sticks.. worse of all that Osipova has been forced by the resident crew to step down to the overall mediocrity of Covent Garden amateurish company.


----------



## yelu

Haydn man said:


> My wife recently went to see a performance of Giselle from the Royal Opera House with Carlos Acosta and Natalia Osipova in the lead roles. This was streamed to our local Odeon cinema, which seems to be very popular
> She enjoyed the performance overall especially the second half and thought the dancing of Natalia Osipova was excellent
> Anyone else out there seen this?


I think Natalia Osipova also plays for ABT right?


----------



## asdfgh

extraordinary Giselle this afternoon. Victor Lebedev is an extraordinary dancer/actor and his Giselle, Anastasia Soboleva, was wonderful too. So moving.


----------



## Albert7

I missed last year's Giselle at the Ballet West in SLC...  I would have enjoyed it quite a bit I think.


----------

